# Unaccompanied minor entering the UAE



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

my stepson, who is 17 will come to visit me in Dubai, while his mother will come some days later. Are there any issues about a minor child entering alone the UAE. Are there any documents we need to prepare (parents authorization, etc ?)

Thanks in advance or your kind advice !

Max


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really. At 17 he's not considered an unaccompanied minor by airlines, but a young traveller. If you're worried about him travelling alone, if he's flying with say Emirates, you can arrange for staff to get him on the flight and to meet him this end, then bring him to you. Each of you fill in the required forms either end and you show your ID and sign when you pick him up. I do this with my step-sons, they are 14 and 15.

But next time they come, they'll probably just do it alone.


----------



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for your clear answer.
Actually I'm not worried of him travelling alone, I was just worried about the law. Maybe he would have needed authorization from his father, or something similar.
I think I'll just arrange Marhaba service to make his arrival smooth and that's it.

Thanks again for your quick and clear reply !

Max


----------



## mac911 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear all,

we have the same issue, could you please share your experience how you had handle it with Unaccompanied minor entering the UAE, please? Thank you

Alex


----------

